# Hey, I made an account here because...



## Guest (Oct 22, 2005)

I made an account here because I'm not sure if I have this illness or not. I'm having major problems, though...

1. I feel nauseous nearly all the time. I never actually vomit, but my throat tightens and I feel as if I am about to vomit. I barely have an appetite. I sometimes get dry heaves if I use my throat to talk.

2. My right hand gets cold, only when I'm on the computer, though.

3. Sometimes I can't breathe. My chest tightens and I start to shake. Sometimes my heart will start pounding very rapidly.

4. Fainting/dizziness; I'm terrified that I'll faint in front of others again. I've done it 4 times already.

5. I do tend to worry about things that will most likely never happen, and they're usually about embarassment. But for the most part, I'm fairly confident in myself.

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I'm new anyway, so...uh, yeah. I'm extremely scared to the point where I don't want to live anymore. Much of my life has been taken away from me due to this. I don't want to be this way anymore, but I really don't want to go on meds (I hate relying on things.)

Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2005)

Oh yeah, and I also tend to get the feeling that I'm not real (like in a dream or something,) and I'll be like "Okay, if I can move my pinky finger, then I'm real." So I'll move my finger and know that I'm real, yet I'll still feel like I'm in a dream. It doesn't affect me all that much, but it gives me a tired feeling sometimes.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Sounds like anxiety to me. In severe anxiety and panic attacks you can experience a sense of unreality. It goes away though and I think that is what you are experiencing. I think if you had DP this unreality would be terrifying to you. Although I could be wrong.

Sounds to me like you're living in a constant state of anxiety. I can relate to that. I've been recommending this book a lot lately... it's called "From Panic to Power" by Lucinda Bassett. I think it would be great for you. It discusses a lot of your symptoms and how to deal with them: worrying about things like embarrassing yourself, the fear of fainting in front of others, the dizziness, the nausea... It talks about what-if thinking and how to replace it with positive self-talk.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/de ... s&n=507846

Please check it out!! Let me know if it helps you out. Welcome to the site by the way.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2005)

Thank you for replying! Who knows, maybe I do just have anxiety? I'm not nearly as nervous as I used to be, though...so perhaps it's going away? It's mostly just my throat that's bothering me. I'll check out the link you sent. Thanks again!


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

a tightened feeling in your throat is most definitely anxiety.


----------

